#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Como criar ramal externo no elastix 5.0

## fabiofaker

Olá pessoal, bem o pabx mudaram muito, inclusive até os App voip, não viu uma forma de criar um ramal externo nessa versão do elastix, se alguém conhecer um tutorial, saber como da uma força.

Desde já grato.

----------


## Carlosaps

Também tenho interesse. Acompanhando!!

----------

